# ,    ?

## Olga_B38

,  !      .  (  ),    ,     ,       .   , 6%.            /.        ,    2,       . .         ,    . ,  ,    ,      . .  .   .   1 .     ,   . .    .   (.1)   .   90,    -   .   ?   ,         50, 51.    ,        ?        ?    , ,  ,   /    .         ... , ,      !

----------

,       (    .),    2  (    ) -     ..  ,   1       !!

   -  .,      ,   .    !!

----------


## Olga_B38

.     .      ,    ,    ,  .         /.     !   .       . :Frown:

----------


## solnywko

,      ...       76.5

----------


## Olga_B38

> ,      ...       76.5


,      ,   ,     76.5         ,   .      62.2      .  ,      76.5    .        / ,    1    ,      .     ,    ,    ,    /.     ...  :Wink:

----------


## solnywko

,   ,     ,   
1)    
 50.1. -  76.5 (,    )
2)    (   )
 76.5.  -  76.5.    )
3)  ,   ,  
 51 -  50.1 (    - )
 76.5. -  51 (,   )
4) ** 
 62.1 -  90.1 -   (     ),   ""   
*  -  * (     ,       )
 62.1  90.1 -   (  ,   ,   ),   ""  

       .   ,   2     

,    !      !    62.1. ,       !

----------


## Olga_B38

solnywko,   .           62  76  .    .         76,5 ()   62,2 ().    76,5-76,5     62,2 76,5.       . 
* 62,1*   ?      ?     62,1 90,    62,1  ?    76,5    .      76,562,1 -    ?  
, ,  ,     ,  . , ,    ,  .  ,        ,        . 
          .   ,     .   :
62,276,5      
50(51)62,2    
50(51) 62,1   .   . 
76,5 51    
62,190  (. , . )
      .. ,     90 ,   ,    62,1. 
    . 
 -  ,  , ,    .

----------


## Olga_B38

> .   ,   2


,    2 ?    ,      ..      ...   - ( ) -    ,   .    ?   ?   ?      ...     ... 
   ,      ,         .         .. 
 :yes:           .  :Wow:

----------


## solnywko

*   62 .*       62.1 -  90.1  ,     76.5.  - 62.1.  .  .      )  :Wink:  *        ....*       :    ,     (  ), ,     - .   ,     ,    .      .        .

----------


## lidik

> 62  76  .    .         76,5 ()   62,2 ()


     ,    76,5   "   "  "... ...",     62          .   , ,   1,     62,  1  "" .

----------


## solnywko

*Olga_B38*,   1             76   62,   .   .

----------


## Olga_B38

,  !    ,  .  :Smilie:  - ! 



> ,    76,5   "   "  "... ...",     62          .


   76,5    " ..."  "  ..."            ,       ? 
  62    2 . 62,1 -  ,  62,2 - .   62,1    . 
        62,1?     ?   ,    ... ?  1   .      ?

----------


## Olga_B38

> *   62 .*       62.1 -  90.1  ,     76.5.  - 62.1.  .  .      )


,  , ?  :Smilie:   ?            ?  :Wow:

----------


## Olga_B38

lidik,   ,          76,5  62,2.    :yes:   ,          2 .       ?   :Wink:       ...   ,  .  :Frown:

----------


## solnywko

> 62,1?     ?   ,    ... ?  1   .      ?


  ""   62.1. , 1     62.1 - 90.1  " 90"  .

   ""  1   ""))

----------


## Olga_B38

> ""   62.1. , 1     62.1 - 90.1  " 90"  .
> 
>    ""  1   ""))


  1   62,2  62,1            . .      62,2 90,1  - ,        (62,2).           62,2  62,1.  :Smilie: 
      ,  .

          ,       .      ,      . 
 ,        !  :yes: 
      ,  ...  :Frown:

----------


## Olga_B38

> *Olga_B38*,   1             76   62,   .   .


   . , . :yes:  ,  62      .    ,  .            ,     . ,     .  ,    ,    ""  62 ,    76,5  . 
   !!!  :Smilie:

----------


## tikwa3

, ,    ,    **   ..            2 ,     :Wink:      ?

----------


## lidik

> .


    ,    ,    ,     1

----------


## Olga_B38

,  !      .          :Smilie:  ,           . 
          (     :Wow:  ),       62,2,    1 /,    !!!!   !        *62.2 76.5*     ,      *76.5 76.5*   :Big Grin:  ,    76,5   62.2  !      .     !!!   !    ,        ""     ?     62 .  ,  -  .             .

----------


## lidik

!  :yes:   :Wink:

----------


## 27082008

> .     !!!


 ,          ...      ,      ( )    (    " "),         ()?     ,           ,                   /? .  -  :Redface: ...

----------


## Olga_B38

> ,      ( )    (    " "),         ()?


 !   .       ()       ( /),    ,   .       ,          .     2 /,           .      . ,     ,   ... :Wink:

----------


## Olga_B38

> ..





> ,    ,    ,     1


, ,  !       ?  :Smilie: 
      ,      ?    6% .,         , -   ,     ?       .  ,  - ,  - ? 
,    ?        ?          ?         ,       ? 
  ,    ,  ,     . ?      ., ,   ,   .?  :Smilie:

----------


## 27082008

> ,       (    .),    2  (    ) -     ..  ,   1       !!
> 
>    -  .,      ,   .    !!


         ,   .       ,     , ...    18.0         :Confused:      ,     ,        !!!     ...        :         , . ,   ,            ,    ?       ? :EEK!:          ...

----------


## Olga_B38

> , . ,   ,            ,    ?       ?         ...


  ,   ,    .  ,    ,   , , .        .  "     ".    ,         .

----------


## Olga_B38

,       24. , ,     ...         ?
     .

----------


## lidik

6%,          .    ,      - /, ,  . .       .



> ,       ?


 




> ,  ,     . ?


  :
   21  1996 . N 129-
"  "
 4.     

3. ,     ,      ,      .    ,    ,       ,   26.2    .
,    ,         ,       .

----------


## Olga_B38

Lidik,   .

----------


## kasatka_og

, ,    ,     :     ...     ...



> 4)       
>  62.1 -  90.1 -   (     ),   ""


     ,       ...     ?

----------



----------


## lidik

,

----------

, ,        50.1 - 76.5,       ,     ,        ( 15%)
,     ......

----------


## lidik

?

----------


## kasatka_og

,      ...
    ,    ...
    ,    ?

----------


## lidik

...
   ...

----------


## kasatka_og

> ...


...    ,  ?

----------


## kasatka_og

, 62 90 ,

----------


## lidik

76-62? ?

----------


## kasatka_og

> 76-62? ?


...      ?

----------


## lidik

,

----------


## kasatka_og

,  ...
 :Frown:

----------


## lidik

-

----------


## kasatka_og

> 1)    
>  50.1. -  76.5 (,    )
> 2)    (   )
>  76.5.  -  76.5.    )
> 3)  ,   ,  
>  51 -  50.1 (    - )
>  76.5. -  51 (,   )
> 4)       
>  62.1 -  90.1 -   (     ),   ""   
> ...


   ?    ...

  ,          -     ...    ...
           1?

----------

,       ,  :Smilie: 
   :  ,        ()? ?
          2       (76.5  - 76.5)    .  ,       ,

----------


## Nik25

> , 62 90 ,


     ...   100  ...       ,  ,     ,        -  ,      :Frown:

----------


## lidik

> 1?


 ,  ,   .



> -     ...


 ,  .



> ?


 - ...     62? . . #36  39

----------


## lidik

> ()





> 


 ,    006

----------


## kasatka_og

> 62? . . #36  39


  ...  ...   ...
 :Frown:

----------


## lidik

,   ,

----------


## Nik 25

> ,    006


     ,  , ,    ???

----------


## lidik



----------


## solnywko

,    ,    ! ,     ,      .

2)    (     -        ),             (      1%,  30). 
 76.5.  -  76.5.    )
 :Smilie:

----------


## solnywko

:
  2   "   ",    ,

----------

